# I threw away the Fellowship of the Ring, The Two Towers, AND the Return of the King!



## HLGStrider (Dec 26, 2003)

I did! I threw them away (well gave them to my brother, anyway.).

I don't have them anymore. No more! No longer does there reside in my room a copy of any of the three books of the Lord of the Rings Trillogy. 

You gasp! You scream! You say Elgee has abandoned us! Turned from the Light side of the force!



But you are wrong! I don't have a single copy of any of them one books. . .I HAVE ONE BIG ONE CONTAINING ALL THREE! 

YES! HORRAY! Elgee has got the red-leather-three-in-one-Lord-of-the-Rings and Elgee loves it! 

I got it for Christmas from my parents. Merry Christmas to me!

It looks so pretty sitting there were my ugly paper back set used to sit (I had the Ballantine, boxed set that had the really ugly pictures on the front with Legolas with the bad hair).

Congratulate me!


----------



## Eriol (Dec 26, 2003)

HLGStrider said:


> Congratulate me!


Congratulations . Welcome to the club of the oh-so-lucky owners of the Red Leatherbound Edition .


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 26, 2003)

The long story of how I got it is very TTF-ish. I used the link at the bottom of the forum to get to the amazon site, sent my parents a link to it, and told them that it was like thirty dollars more in the local book store. ..that got their attention I guess. 
Ah, the convenience of online shopping and not so subtle hints.


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 26, 2003)

Oooh, hey, there's a club? We get a club? Do we sit around and sip sweet tea and fondle our books? 

When I flew to NC to get together with my little circle of Tolkien obsessed friends, I wrapped my red book in bubble wrap and took it in my suitcase. When I got it in Japan, I didn't have anyone to show it to who would care, so I had fun showing it off. 

(now, unlike Elgee, I still keep around the extremely ratty, about-to-fall-to-pieces paperbacks from the 80s because the big leather edition just doesn't travel well).


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 26, 2003)

Rhiannon said:


> (now, unlike Elgee, I still keep around the extremely ratty, about-to-fall-to-pieces paperbacks from the 80s because the big leather edition just doesn't travel well).



Thats me, I got my big red book back in 95 or so. One of these days I am going to find myself a good Irish monk with no understanding of copyright laws and commission a handwritten/Illuminated copy.  
That should weigh about as much as a MG midget.





----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 26, 2003)

My friend Kay wrote out the scene with Eowyn and Faramir on the wall in calligraphy and quilled a border for it for my Christmas present  I need to take a picture of it.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey, hey, hey....

I have the black "Ballantine 50th Aniversary Edition" with the "funny looking" covers. I agree...they look pretty bad. But, I read them once a year. My Fellowship book is pretty beat up (I leant it out once,) but the rest are in pretty good shape. It's all I read. I think if I had the red-leather-bound single volume, I would just stare at it, afraid to open it for fear of damaging it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 26, 2003)

> Do we sit around and sip sweet tea and fondle our books?


No because I like green tea.



> That should weigh about as much as a MG midget


How much is that? 

I just like the way mine looks in the shelf. . .so much nicer than the icky old version I had.


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 26, 2003)

I'm _Southern_. Sitting around drinking sweet tea is what we _do_. You can drink whatever you want, but I think the book-fondling is mandatory.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 27, 2003)

Eriol said:


> Congratulations . Welcome to the club of the oh-so-lucky owners of the Red Leatherbound Edition .


Can I join the club too, seeing as I also own the Red Leatherbound Edition?


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 27, 2003)

Oooooooooooooh drools over Kay's Gift. . .We wants it my precious! WE WANTS IT NOW!

Did she embroider the flowers? Or are they drawn on?


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 27, 2003)

They're quilled- paper folded, twisted, and rolled. They're gorgeous. 

And it's mine. Mine! MINE! MINE, PRECIOUS!!!

...But you can purchase quilled cards from Kay at extremely good prices at CK Creations</brief plug>


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 27, 2003)

An MG midget is Slightly more than a Henway.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 27, 2003)

HLGStrider said:


> I did! I threw them away (well gave them to my brother, anyway.).
> 
> I don't have them anymore. No more! No longer does there reside in my room a copy of any of the three books of the Lord of the Rings Trillogy.
> 
> ...



Congratulations! If your 3-in-1 copy is as big, heavy, and awkward to read as mine is (the one with the Lee paintings), you'll get yourself a reading stand and/or buy yourself a 3-volume copy again!

I have an ancient 3-volume copy (so old that it's held together with masking tape and even duct tape) which I keep because of all the notes I made, and I have the Lee 3-in-1 I mentioned before, and I have a new 3-in-1 that came with a pair of bookends I bought recently (*way* overpriced!). (One bookend shows Gandalf rapping on Bilbo's front door and the other shows Bilbo answering.)

But congratulations nevertheless!

Lotho


----------



## Starflower (Dec 29, 2003)

my three-in-one paperback is the American edition with John Howe's Gandalf on the cover. Then I have an old three book edition that's about twenty years old and many pages are already falling out... but it's more convenien t if you want to look up something in a particular book, easier than flipping through the thick one-book version. Then I have the Hobbit special edition box, with the book, the map and postcards and a cd of the only surviving reading of the Hobbit by the master himself, he's reading the chapter 'Riddles in the Dark'. I've been hinting at the hubby for months to get me the Silmarillion box set as well but to no avail so far...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 29, 2003)

Starflower said:


> I've been hinting at the hubby for months to get me the Silmarillion box set as well but to no avail so far...



Keep pluggin' away, kid! It's worth it!

Lotho


----------



## Kelonus (Dec 29, 2003)

I wan't a red book containing all three Well I got all three and The Hobbit. Not in perfect condition, but good. I also have copies of them together in a box, separate books though, but I have not and will not open it.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 30, 2003)

> _I've been hinting at the hubby for months to get me the Silmarillion box set as well but to no avail so far_


Hints and men don't go well together. Hanging a sign with the words "I WANT THE SILMARILLION BOX SET!" up in front of his face _might_ work. If it is a large sign. . .a large, large, large, large, large, large sign.


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 30, 2003)

I saw the audio edition of The Sil today and fairly drooled on it (shrink wrap is a good thing). 

Men are either wonderful or the very devil. And they switch with no prior warning. At least women are consistently impossible.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 2, 2004)

It isn't fair! I ask for the red leather book.... but no.... I got the Alan Lee illustrated box set last year for Christmas. It's beautiful, oh so very beautiful I can hardly touch it beautiful, but not the read leather. I've dreamt about that book. I imagine (don't laugh) reading out of my red leather book to my children one day...... I considered buying it with my Christmas money this year, but I decided to wait till next year. I will get that book because there won't be a movie to look forward to. Nothing to see on Christmas Eve. But I will get my book at last!!!!!!! Anyways, I only got two books for Christmas this year, so I need to stock up for the year. And there is a book called Middle-earth for dummies. I need to get that for everyone I know.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 2, 2004)

33Peregrin said:


> ... there is a book called Middle-earth for dummies. I need to get that for everyone I know.



*Ha!* And amen! (Wish _I'd_ thought of writing that one — woulda made a bloody fortune!)

Lotho


----------

